# Hyaluronate Injections J-codes



## LynnS.321 (Jan 10, 2008)

What are the new codes for Supartz, Synvisc and Euflexxa for 2008.
Q4083-Supartz and Q4084-Synvisc.  
Thank you so much.


----------



## terese74 (Jan 10, 2008)

my encoder lists J7321 for supartz, J7322 for synvisc and J7323 for Euflexxa. Hope that helps.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 10, 2008)

Hyalgan/Supartz = J7321; Synvisc = J7322; Euflexxa = J7323; Orthovisc = J7324


----------

